# Don't forget: Daylight Savings This Weekend!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I know it's a little early but thought a reminder was in order. I HATE daylight savings time. I envy the states who don't observe it.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I hate this weekend, 1 less hour to sleep in on Sunday  At least most of the clocks in the house will adjust automatically.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

How has the DirecTivo, 721 and 50x worked with time changes? The Dishplayer always had fits with recordings that occur during the change.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

YAY! Daylight savings! If we could get the world to do everything one hour earlier without changing the clocks, I'd be right with you Chris, but the only way to do it is to have them THINK it's an hour earlier! 

There is an episode of The West Wing where three staffers get lleft behind when they were in Indiana and went from a county that doesn't oberve Daylight savings to one that does. Eventhough the episode was seriously flawed, it was hilarious!

See ya
Tony


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Ah, gotta love AZ. We don't subscribe to that Communist Daylight savings stuff..... 

Except vBulletin doesn't support AZ time so I have to manually change my time to Pacific...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Randy_B _
> *How has the DirecTivo, 721 and 50x worked with time changes? The Dishplayer always had fits with recordings that occur during the change. *


My parents SA TiVo has always handled Daylight savings. There is an option to tell it you "celebrate" daylight savings. Don't know about their 508 since this will be the first time they have switched with it.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I go to bed two hours earlier


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *
> 
> My parents SA TiVo has always handled Daylight savings. There is an option to tell it you "celebrate" daylight savings. Don't know about their 508 since this will be the first time they have switched with it. *


The 501 doesn't. The DP (and I assuming the 501) are dependent on the guide. Dropping back wasn't too bad because 1am was 2 hrs long in the guide. Jumping forward was a failure at least for the DP because 2 am doesn't exist at all on the guide (so recording a show longer than 1 hr ALWAYS got truncated  ). I was sure Tivo would be more thoughtful in their approach.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Well actually the DirecTiVo handles it this way. You can either get the clock from the SAT or you can do it manually.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I hate April. I call this Sunday Black Sunday as my worst fears are confirmed.... I only have 23 hours in a day to get everything done. 

On the lighter side...... We can get our popcorn and watch the fireworks as our Dishplayers explode again. They always seem to burp when these changes occur twice a year.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Bob, you are too much! 

The part of DST I hate is having to set the alarm Saturday night to wake up at 2:OO a.m Sunday morning so I can run around changing all the clocks in the middle of the night, for crissake. Then I forget to change the alarm time and get blasted awake Monday morning at 2:00 a.m. (or is it really 3:00 a.m.) for no reason whatsoever except my own stupidity. My solution is to go to bed an hour earlier Sunday night and sleep 'til noon on Monday which should be a federal holiday anyway.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I agree about the federal holiday.....

Actually , they should just punt the whole concept. The original concept was to provide daylight for all our litle tykes walking to school. But now, since everyone is so paranoid that most everyone drives their kids to school, we should ditch the thing entirely. Besides, how many more accidents are caused as a result of the sun setting and causing glare during rush hour instead of one hour later?


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

Nick, 
I have the same problem. The worst is in fall. I set the alarm for 2, set the clock back to 1 and get woken up an hour later again.


----------



## Tomsoundman (Jun 17, 2002)

Yeah, me too. I have to get up at 2 AM and go to work and change all the clocks even though no one will be in until Monday.


















just kiddin!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> The part of DST I hate is having to set the alarm Saturday night to wake up at 2:OO a.m Sunday morning so I can run around changing all the clocks in the middle of the night, for crissake.


The solution is to set your alarm for 1:59, then reset the alarm clock's time for 2:59 so that you miss the 2:00 alarm. Then just set the other clocks when you get up.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

That's a lot better, Richard. Then I only wake up at 2:59 AM on Monday.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The best solution is to set your clocks ahead before you go to bed.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BobMurdoch _
> *I agree about the federal holiday.....
> 
> Actually , they should just punt the whole concept. The original concept was to provide daylight for all our litle tykes walking to school. But now, since everyone is so paranoid that most everyone drives their kids to school, we should ditch the thing entirely. Besides, how many more accidents are caused as a result of the sun setting and causing glare during rush hour instead of one hour later? *


Bob, in reality, the reason why we are NOT in daylight savings mode for the entire year is due to the little tykes waking to school in the morning. 

As to traffic accidents, I'd like to see real statistics on this one.

See ya
Tony <---LOVES daylight savings!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

How about you people stop with Daylight Savings all-together. Think about how much energy you'd save without having to cool the house in the sunlight for 1 more house?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by Jacob S
> 
> _The best solution is to set your clocks ahead before you go to bed. _


Thanks, Jacob. That's a GREAT idea.
I wonder why I haven't thought of
that before.

Maybe you should get a patent...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

James_F, dont you mean not to have to cool the house for 1 more hour instead of 1 more house? lol


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

While I'm not a fan of DST, it will be nice in 2 1/2 months when for a week or two it will be light outside until 10 o'clock


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *How about you people stop with Daylight Savings all-together. Think about how much energy you'd save without having to cool the house in the sunlight for 1 more hour? *


[edit]Thanks for the spelling correction.[/edit]


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

My my.... isn't everybody CRANKY today! The whole lot of you must have lost an hour of sleep recently!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Hmmm, did I miss something, lol.


----------

